# Wii U consoles still selling at a loss



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Wii U consoles still selling at a loss*

Nintendo has confirmed that it’s not making any money on the sale of Wii U consoles.










A representative confirmed the news with GamesIndustry today, explaining figures found in the company’s recent financial results.

Nintendo had said that Wii U hardware sales figures were a significant contributing factor to its $387 million operating loss this past financial year. Knowing that each hardware unit sold does not generate a profit margin goes somewhere towards easing fears that the console is barely selling – but not far, given other warning signs like publishers showing no interest and major chains cancelling orders.

It also suggests we won’t see a hardware price drop for quite some time, although Nintendo did surprise analysts with its sudden 3DS price drop, which helped boost the portable to its current success.

Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has promised a return to “Nintendo-like’ profits” this year.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While I do hate to see Nintendo struggle withe the Wii U, they should have produced a better product when they introduced the Wii U. I think they just expected folks to migrate to Wii U after the great run they had with the Wii. 

Innovation is key and I think Nintendo needs to keep up with what Sony Play Station and Microsoft One is offering..


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

The WiiU is a pretty cool device. I still tend to use my xbox 360 a whole lot more tho...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wii and Wii U has one big advantage regardless of technology, its the quality of the games for younger kids is far better and much more choice then the other game console manufacturers.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^That's true. I just wish the quality of games for adults was there too. It's kinda lame having multiple consoles.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

The WiiU as of now is a "pretty cool device" indeed, with no games. Thank god for Pikmin 3 and the soon-to-be Wonderful 101, but we should be worried for the post PS4/XB1 era. Will it have the power to run multiplataform games? As of now it hasnt the installed base to lure companies to make an extra effort to produce its multis for it, and this leap certainly wont be happening after the competition is out there.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

The new super mario games are pretty sweet too.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am only interested in the Wii U since my kids are small and the Play Station 4 and Microsoft One are more geared for older folks. It is too bad the Play station 4 doesn't have as much kid friendly games as the Wii U does..


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess we can trust the WiiU to have AT THE VERY LEAST quite a handful of must have games, I mean the Nintendo ones. We're gonna have a new Zelda, a new 3D Mario, a new Metroid by Retro Studios....

Even if it fails miserably on the multiplattaform roster and third party exclusives I can honestly say, I'd still get me a WiiU, cause Nintendo exclusives are not something you'd wanna miss... EVER.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

Nachmanowicz said:


> I guess we can trust the WiiU to have AT THE VERY LEAST quite a handful of must have games, I mean the Nintendo ones. We're gonna have a new Zelda, a new 3D Mario, a new Metroid by Retro Studios....
> 
> Even if it fails miserably on the multiplattaform roster and third party exclusives I can honestly say, I'd still get me a WiiU, cause Nintendo exclusives are not something you'd wanna miss... EVER.


+1

Hopefully the next metroid is better than the last one.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

You mean the Other M?


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that's the one. I never ended up playing it because of it's horrible reviews.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

Not Corruption nor Other M got horrible reviews.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

Compared to the others, it was the least liked so I never got around to playing it...


----------

